# New to the forum Looking for some info



## Fman (Oct 7, 2011)

First off hello! 
Looking for info on getting a plow for my 2000 Jeep XJ. 
It is not stock. Has 3" lift, 4.10 gears and some other mods. It is my daily driver. I need this baby to plow my new 150+' driveway and possibly a few of my neighbors as well. And still be able to drive around and to work every day.

I had a western on an old K-5 blazer years ago, and a fisher on a built shortbed chevy as well. Cant really find much info about my jeep. Looks like no one really is making a set up for these.. 

Would like to find something used if possible, not looking for junk. If anyone has something that will work, or can hook me up with info on a set up I would really appreciate it.

Thanks, Frank.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.storksauto.com/ this guy should have something if you cant find something on ebay or craigs list. there is also a member Basher i believe in south east PA that sells stuff. yes you have to find an older western unimount or meyers classic i believe maybe something else. im a western fan . i have a 99 xj and bought a used western unimount 6.6 in length . i havent installed it yet but everyone says there are several things you need to do. beef up the suspension because the front is gonna sag. trans cooler heavy duty this that and the other thing. but since you are just doing a few driveways and you have a 3" suspension lift i think that might be perfect after you put the weight on it , it will settle down alittle and hold the weight but if you have big tires they might rub if it sags to much. the biggest thing people ***** about with the XJ is its not a solid frame like the wranglers so you do have to be careful with smashing into piles tring to knock them down or move them you can tweak or crush the unibody .


----------



## Fman (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. I already have a trans cooler and some other stuff beefed up. only thing I may do is put some airbags or something in the front to keep it level.. Found a totally complete myers set up for 1000.. Says it is only 2 years old.. Sound like a good buy? Came off the same year jeep i have..


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

the classic might have the old mount with a newer blade .. not sure but for a $1000 only two years old something is not adding up in my book.


----------



## Fman (Oct 7, 2011)

Still have to talk more with him. Very well could be a newer blade and older mount?


----------



## Fman (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok. So I bought this set up from the guy. Its a 6'6" meyer blade, ez classic mount, e47 pump, saber lights and cheapy meyer 2 stick control. It is missing most of the light harness and the 2 side plates for the mount. Man, those plates are big bucks... Any one know where I can find a used set, or has anyone ever made some? aside from having to spend 175 for 2 triangles of steel and some cash for the light harness, I dont think 1000 bucks was to bad.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats on the new setup. Keep us posted once you plow with it a few times. Debating putting a plow on my xj for the next season. 3" lift will have 31s


----------



## cherokeeman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 01 cherokee with a 4 inch lift and have a meyers plow set up on mine.It plows great,i have factory limited slip in rear with front locker and 31/10.5/15 bf goodrich at.Ive been running this set up for 3 seasons.I did have a problem with mount being to high and blade digging into whatever i plowed.I cut lugs off a-frame and put 2x2 tubing 6 inchs high and braced it then welded lugs back on.Now a-frame sits level,cant wait to see how it plows this year.


----------

